# XBox One Elite Controller mit PS4 kompatible?



## LaSnoof (15. November 2015)

Hey, ich werde mir höchstwahrscheinlich zu Weihnachten mir eine PS4 anschaffen, da ich den Dualshock 4 überhaupt nicht mag würde ich gerne mit einen XBox One Elite Controller zocken.

1.) Kann ich mit einen XBox One Elite Controller auf der PS4 zocken das auch alle Tasten funktionieren und frei belegbar sind?
2.) Ob ich den XBox One Elite Controller per Wireless Adapter anschließen kann? 
3.) Oder ist es technisch gesehen nicht leichter/besser sich gleich eine XBox One zu kaufen statt der PS4?

Danke im Voraus

Mfg LaSnoof


----------



## blautemple (15. November 2015)

1. Das wird nicht klappen
2. Du meinst am PC? Ja das klappt.
3. Wenn dir der Controller mehr zusagt als der Dual Shock wäre das wohl die bessere Wahl.


----------



## G-M-Focker (28. Dezember 2015)

blautemple schrieb:


> 1. Das wird nicht klappen
> 2. Du meinst am PC? Ja das klappt.
> 3. Wenn dir der Controller mehr zusagt als der Dual Shock wäre das wohl die bessere Wahl.



Zu 1.
Warum sollte es nicht klappen?
Wird dann halt komplett von CronusMax konfiguriert und kompatibel ist das ganze, wurde auch bestätigt.
Bin selber hin und hergerissen, da die Ps4 Controller ganz einfach Schrott sind, absoluter Schrott.
Liegen zwar ganz gut in der Hand ( nach etwas Gewöhnungszeit ) aber die  Verarbeitung und Qualität ist ehrlich gesagt eine Frechheit. 
Seitdem ich Gamer bin ( Nes war meine erste Konsole ) habe ich so ein Plastikschrott bei noch keiner anderen Konsole gesehen.
3 Ps4 Controller sind durch!
Ob alt oder neu, die Sticks nutzen immer noch ruckzuck ab (im Vergleich zu allen anderen Controllern) und das Innenleben ist keine 5€ Wert.
Also Mega FAIL 

Werde mal das Netz durchstöbern und ggf. ein Link posten, wo Erfahrungswerte/berichte von der Kombi Elite + PS4 vorhanden sind.


----------



## LiFaD1203 (28. Dezember 2015)

Auch wenn der Thread schon etwas älter ist. [emoji6]

Xbox One Elite Controller mit CronusMax Plus V3 an der PS4 funktioniert wunderbar. Bis jetzt aber nur mit Kabel. Außerdem muss man zusätzlich einen USB-Hub an den CronusMax anschließen, an diesen wiederum einen PS4 Controller und den Xbox One Controller. Der DS4 dient nur der Authentifizierung.
Die Tasten kann man frei belegen. Muss man jedoch am PC machen. Man kann aber verschiedene Profile speichern und so schnell wechseln. 

Zur Verarbeitungqualität. Da nehmen sich leider beide nicht viel. Der One Controller hat auch seine Probleme. Einen hab ich getauscht weil der linke Stick nach 3 Monaten gemacht hat was er will. ^^ 
Einen habe ich nach dem auspacken gleich wieder eingepackt und zurück geschickt weil die Plastik Abdeckungen an den Griffen nicht richtig gepasst haben (scharfe Kanten) und bei jeder Berührung geknarzt haben. 
Aktuell beim Elite knarzt die obere Schale und der Deckel vom Batteriefach sitzt alles andere als fest. Ist halt auch nur "Plastikschrott". [emoji28]
Aber ansonsten gefällt mir der One Controller auch deutlich besser. [emoji6]


----------



## G-M-Focker (28. Dezember 2015)

LiFaD1203 schrieb:


> Auch wenn der Thread schon etwas älter ist. [emoji6]
> 
> Xbox One Elite Controller mit CronusMax Plus V3 an der PS4 funktioniert wunderbar. Bis jetzt aber nur mit Kabel. Außerdem muss man zusätzlich einen USB-Hub an den CronusMax anschließen, an diesen wiederum einen PS4 Controller und den Xbox One Controller. Der DS4 dient nur der Authentifizierung.
> Die Tasten kann man frei belegen. Muss man jedoch am PC machen. Man kann aber verschiedene Profile speichern und so schnell wechseln.
> ...



Der Eilte ist total vergriffen....Ich werd verrückt!
Hätte mir den heute gekauft/bestellt.


----------



## LiFaD1203 (28. Dezember 2015)

Ja ist leider seit Release so. Amazon im Auge behalten. Die haben immer wieder ein paar. Heute Früh gegen 10 Uhr waren welche verfügbar. Im Microsoft Store gibt's auch regelmäßig Nachschub. Wenn dort "Vorbestellen" möglich ist, heißt das es sind welche auf Lager.


----------



## G-M-Focker (28. Dezember 2015)

Ok thx...Ja vllt habe ich noch Glück, ansonsten kauf ich erst nochmal ein Ps4 ( Gold oder Anniversary Edition )und dann demnächst den Elite ( 1 Ps4 Controller der 1a in Schuß ist, brauch ich sowieso und wenn nicht jetzt dann irgendwann mal wieder...) 

Und den Elite  für Shooter oder alles was kein Six Axis/Wischfunktion Kram hat/benötigt.
Dann wird jetzt dafür aber eine neue HDD für die Ps4 gekauft,

Erfahrungsbericht Seagate M9T 2TB aus Backup Plus Slim ausbauen - ComputerBase Forum
Jemand Erfahrung mit dieser oder ähnlicher Platte ?


----------



## mrfloppy (30. Dezember 2015)

Zur Zeit bei Amazone auf lager


----------



## LiFaD1203 (30. Dezember 2015)

Im Microsoft Store auch zum "Vorbestellen". Sollten also welche auf Lager sein. War die letzten Wochen immer so. Meiner wurde 2 Tage später geliefert.


----------



## G-M-Focker (1. Januar 2016)

CronusMax PLUS / ControllerMAX PLUS - Cronus Adapter: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Kann ich diesen Bluetooth Usb Adapter dafür nutzen, um auch ein 4er usb-Port daran anzuschliessen ( also nur der kleine Bluetooth-USB in der Playstation) ?

Ansonsten wird das jetzt bestellt und der Elite (falls vorhanden) direkt dazu.


----------



## G-M-Focker (1. Januar 2016)

CronusMax PLUS / ControllerMAX PLUS - Cronus Adapter: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Kann ich diesen Bluetooth Usb Adapter dafür nutzen, um auch ein 4er usb-Port daran anzuschliessen ( also nur der kleine Bluetooth-USB in der Playstation) ?

Ansonsten wird das jetzt bestellt und der Elite (falls vorhanden) direkt dazu.


----------

